# Question, plz help



## Zweje (Oct 6, 2018)

I have to watch the entire triology for Englih, but I have to give a short presentation this monday and I wont be able to finish the entire triology so I looked up a scene online for my presentation.
So my question is: In which part of the triology does the scene of Smeagol at the Forbidden Pool take place?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Oct 6, 2018)

I suppose you're referring to the original books. What you are looking for is in Chapter 6: "The Forbidden Pool" of book 4.

Remember: although it's often called a "trilogy" you're actually looking at 6 books, each packed twice per cover (and then some).

So, you'll find what you're looking for in Chapter 6 of the second "part" (book) in "The two Towers".


----------



## Valandil (Nov 3, 2018)

I generally try not to give homework help to students who have procrastinated. I don't think it's fair for them to share the wisdom of those who have studied extensively. I wonder if Zweje will ever be back...


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 9, 2019)

As it turned out, you have been quite right Valandil.


----------



## Miguel (Jul 9, 2019)

Valandil said:


> I generally try not to give homework help to students who have procrastinated. I don't think it's fair for them to share the wisdom of those who have studied extensively. I wonder if Zweje will ever be back...



It's like Thrór shutting the case lol


----------

